
The Disconnect: An offline-only, digital magazine of commentary, fiction, poetry - notpeter
https://thedisconnect.co/
======
nayuki
Related (also on HN front page): [http://nautil.us/issue/63/horizons/the-
online-magazine-you-c...](http://nautil.us/issue/63/horizons/the-online-
magazine-you-cant-read-online) ;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17782794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17782794)

~~~
tomhoward
Also discussed on HN a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15079619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15079619)

------
AaronFriel
Brilliant idea, but it is a bit of a pain for desktop users, no? I'm not sure
how I feel about impairing the usability of the site for people whose primary
network connection is an older desktop.

I wonder what their bounce rate is for links shared on different devices?

~~~
burkaman
What do you mean? You can disable internet with one click on any device.

~~~
xeromal
How do I do that on my desktop?

[https://imgur.com/a/xG1YWwU](https://imgur.com/a/xG1YWwU)

~~~
burkaman
Oh, sorry, I swear there used to be a Internet Off switch there, the same as
on wifi. I guess it's harder than I thought.

------
nayuki
What mechanism does the web site use to detect whether you're online or
offline?

~~~
pritambaral
Looks like browser events 'offline' and 'online':
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorOn...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorOnLine/Online_and_offline_events)

